
Vuiet, the long road to building my own music player in Lisp - molteanu
http://mihaiolteanu.me/vuiet/
======
coleifer
I've used python with gstreamer to create my own music player as well. It was
a fantastically enjoyable project and I use it for hours every day. Strongly
recommend it for anyone who wants a fun challenge (and who is finicky about
how they listen to music).

------
licebmi__at__
Hehe, weirdly enough, I just set it up on my emacs a few hours ago. It
definitely needs more polish, but so far has been a nice experience and
definitely has saved me some clicks and context swapping.

Thanks for the package.

------
dang
A Show HN of the project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22625836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22625836)

------
hirako2000
Geek level up.

